

How many on the planet have at least one bitcoin? - canadense

Clearly less than 12 000 000... Indeed most of the seven billion people alive now will never be able to own one bitcoin.
======
vinchuco
[http://bitcoincharts.com/](http://bitcoincharts.com/)

